# KRZ Format or Speffz?



## u Cube (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm just doing this poll for who uses KRZ and who uses Speffz.
KRZ is EFGH on front
Speffz is EFGH on left.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 6, 2019)

Speffz


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 6, 2019)

Good idea u Cube!
Be good to see how many people use KRZ Format.

Btw, I originally came up with the name KRZ in the thread: Random Sentences you came up with during BLD letter pairs. Last thing, u Cube, can you make it obvious that its a BLD thing, and maybe not use the word VS, because that sounds like a 'which is better' thread.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 6, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Good idea u Cube!
> Be good to see how many people use KRZ Format.
> 
> Btw, I originally came up with the name KRZ in the thread: Random Sentences you came up with during BLD letter pairs. Last thing, u Cube, can you make it obvious that its a BLD thing, and maybe not use the word VS, because that sounds like a 'which is better' thread.


Well I did post this in the blindfolded thread. Also can you tell me how to change the title idk how ://// And thanks!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 6, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Well I did post this in the blindfolded thread. Also can you tell me how to change the title idk how ://// And thanks!


Just press the edit button for the original post, and the title’ll come up.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 6, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Just press the edit button for the original post, and the title’ll come up.


thanks!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 7, 2019)

So far, it looks like KRZ is actually more popular(on the poll) but I guess the people using it are more inclined to vote than Speffz people.

Update 1:Wow, they're exactly equal right now.
Update 2: KRZ has taken the lead. This poll seems to favour it for some reason.
Update 3: KRZ has one more vote than Speffz
Update 4: Both have the same.
Update 5: Speffz has 2 more users.


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 16, 2019)

I used SCR’s tutorial which uses KRZ, so I use KRZ.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 16, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> I used SCR’s tutorial which uses KRZ, so I use KRZ.


Cool! I use KRZ too


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 16, 2019)

I didn't realise other people used KRZ or that it had a name. I use it because I tried to remember what Noah said like a week later and that was what I thought.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 16, 2019)

What is KRZ and how have I never heard of it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 16, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> What is KRZ and how have I never heard of it


Look at the top post. Its EFGH on front while Speffz is on left. Plus, I invented the name recently.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 16, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Look at the top post. Its EFGH on front while Speffz is on left. Plus, I invented the name recently.


I missed that somehow, why did you name it KRZ exactly?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 16, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> I missed that somehow, why did you name it KRZ exactly?


I stole it from a gaming clan from Fortnite. It was on the spot. Feel free to suggest better options.


----------



## leeo (Dec 12, 2019)

I picked up a nonstandard letter system from



stevenarducci
from his 2010 video _Howto Memorize for Blind Solving_. It splits the puzzle exactly like Speffz, except the ordering of faces is UFRBLD (Speffz is ULFRBD) and the elements of each face are assigned consecutive letters, like Speffz beginning with U or UL but spanning counter-clockwise (Speffz spans clockwise). I had to give it a name, so I picked "CounterClockwise Major".


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2019)

I intended to use Speffz, and misunderstood the diagram. I use the face order U F L R B D.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Dec 13, 2019)

I learned blind from Jperms tutorials and he uses spefftz. So when I tried to learn M2 edges from the Speedcubereview's website it was really weird (he uses krz).


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 13, 2019)

I use speffz except for a few edges and corners (R and T for edges T and S for corners) swapped


----------



## Nutybaconator (Dec 14, 2019)

Personally I use speffz


----------



## Zagros (Dec 17, 2019)

I am pretty sure I do the faces in the KRZ order but I dont go clockwise because that is unintuitive for me, instead I just go left to right in two rows like reading a book. It has the effect that ABCD for most people is ABDC for me.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 17, 2019)

Zagros said:


> I am pretty sure I do the faces in the KRZ order but I dont go clockwise because that is unintuitive for me, instead I just go left to right in two rows like reading a book. It has the effect that ABCD for most people is ABDC for me.


If you ever intend to try big blind I would recommend switching to clockwise. When I was learning 3BLD it made sense to me to do the back face counterclockwise, but that doesn’t work for 4BLD.


----------



## Zagros (Dec 17, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> If you ever intend to try big blind I would recommend switching to clockwise. When I was learning 3BLD it made sense to me to do the back face counterclockwise, but that doesn’t work for 4BLD.


I just started 4bld and I have 1 success so far, yes the edges are slightly more confusing but with some practice it will just be reflex which is which anyway, so i'm not gonna uproot my whole system.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 17, 2019)

Zagros said:


> I just started 4bld and I have 1 success so far, yes the edges are slightly more confusing but with some practice it will just be reflex which is which anyway, so i'm not gonna uproot my whole system.


Well, if you’ve got one success you’re two pieces ahead of me. Never mind what I said, carry on!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 17, 2019)

fpeffz


----------



## Llewelys (Dec 17, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I stole it from a gaming clan from Fortnite. It was on the spot. Feel free to suggest better options.


Instead of starting with the left face you start with the front one, so may I suggest:
3F: Front Face First


Edit: Oh wait, I got an even worse idea: 4F: Front Face First Format haha
A bit better: the 3F format


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 18, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Instead of starting with the left face you start with the front one, so may I suggest:
> 3F: Front Face First
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds cool!


----------

